# Buffalo Ammonia



## Bottles r LEET (Jan 4, 2014)

I posted this specimen a while back when I first purchased it. However at that point we were unable to prove whether or not this particular example was genuine or a counterfeit. Has anyone ever seen another one of these? It is a nice piece but I think the label looks too good. The bottle itself is machine made. Thanks, Ryan.[attachment=DSC00216 (640x480).jpg]


----------



## epackage (Jan 4, 2014)

The labels are a dime a dozen, looks too good to be original to that bottle, but it would be the correct label on the correct style of bottle...


----------



## Bixel (Jan 4, 2014)

Personally, I think it just looks TOO good. You would think the white edges would have some sort of yellowing/browning of the paper and that in one or two places at least you would see some flaking of the label from where the glue and label dried out and flaked away. Hey, it could be legit and it is on the right style of bottle, but to me, it just looks a touch too perfect.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey Ryan, Good luck with this one. After seeing 20/30 bottles with "the lable" I spent some time looking for an old ad w/ a pic of the bottle you have without any luck but I did find a nice stap side w/ the lable. Luck...   Donhttp://www.ebay.com/itm/Buffalo-Ammonia-Bottle-/151194891616?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2333eaf560


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2014)

A Buffalo Directory from 1893 shows them here but no mention of ammonia. 
American Bluing Co.
56 and 58 Mulberry Street
Buffalo, New York American Bluing Co. New Jersey Charter void 1905. For nonpay- 
ment of taxes.  
American Bluing Co., Hartford, Conn. Barred from U. S. mails, Dec. 30, 1904. 

FROM 1911http://archive.org/

So far all I can find is a 1947 ad for Buffalo Ammonia but it's not like that or from them.I'm starting to think they are all just a fantasy. Aldo Nova, skip if you want. [attachment=Clipboard09.jpg] 

http://fultonhistory.com/Newspaper 5/Brooklyn NY Daily Eagle/Brooklyn NY Daily Eagle 1947


----------

